

Photoshop Tutorials on YouTube - kurtable
http://mashable.com/2012/07/12/photoshop-tutorial-videos/

======
Toshio
How about "You Suck At Photoshop", the Webby Award winning tutorial series by
Donnie Hoyle. <http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD19BCF9D57320E03>

